# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  заказать алтарь

## Ирина Баленкова

кто из преданных может вырезать алтарь из дерева.как то нашла такую информацию , но потеряла.
подкиньте варианты.эскиз уже есть хочется узнать сколько будет стоить работа

----------


## Милана

Гопарадж из Новороссийска делает очень красиво,но дорого. Можно в Новороссийский храм написать и там дадут его тел.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

да я как то на его работы попала в инете.не знаю ,что значит очень дорого по сравнению с индийскими ценами и пересылкой в москву.пытаюсь разобраться дешевле будет тут сделать в россии или заказывать оттуда и наверно такие же деньги потрачу

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

может ктото почту его имеет написала бы ему и спросила сколько он возьмет за изготовление алтаря

----------


## Милана

Сейчас в Москве Адити Дукхаха,Гопарадж его приёмный сын,у него можно спросить тел и адрес.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> кто из преданных может вырезать алтарь из дерева.как то нашла такую информацию , но потеряла.
> подкиньте варианты.эскиз уже есть хочется узнать сколько будет стоить работа


Мы однажды в Москве хотели заказать, да передумали.
Тут цены маасковские..... :shok:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B0%D1%80%D1%8C

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я заказывала в Индии огромный алтарь, два метра шириной, 1,80 высотой, нарисовала им практически каждую деталь, кроме узорной резьбы, все эскизы вычертила до миллиметра. сделали очень красиво. и...  :smilies: ))) через три года я поняла, что лучше была бы просто огромная полка и шторка. и фсё  :smilies: ))) честно. потому что у Радхарани юбка с каждым разом становится всё больше и больше, я уже не могу маленькие шить, места не хватает  :smilies: )) ни для Гуру-парампары, ни для кучи цветов, которые я бы с удовольствием на алтаре разместила, ни для коров с павлинами, которые тоже хотелось бы туда впихнуть... Кришна вообще стоит зажатый с двух сторон Радхарани и Лалитой  :smilies:  может Он не против - я могу Его понять, но всей красоты Его наряда не видно.
в общем, если кто-то страдает гигантизмом, как я, то лучше огромной широкой полки вместо резного алтаря не придумаешь  :good:  
если кого-то смущает что будет не так красиво - не переживайте, красота Божеств, цветы - всё это полностью отвлекает на себя внимание. 
а потолок, стены вокруг можно красиво украсить тканями задрапированными, ветками, цветами искусственными, большими фонами с видами Вриндавана и тд.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

у меня и есть полка,по бокам фигульки резные.
дёшево и сердито.
самим можно сделать,в строй  материалах продают пенопластовые или гипсовые резные рейки,их выкрасить как надо и украсить полку.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот к примеру.
http://kariatida.com.ua/index.php?opt=page&id=72

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у меня и есть полка,по бокам фигульки резные.
> дёшево и сердито.


о чем я и говорю. а главное - места навалом.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://rezbapro.ru/index/rezba_po_derevu_na_zakaz/0-23
вот ещё

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> места не хватает ))  ни для кучи цветов, которые я бы с удовольствием на алтаре разместила


 У меня та же проблема. Поставил декоративный журнальный столик спереди. Можно еще по бокам две стойки (бывают ваза с колонной в комплекте) декоративные для ваз поставить. Можно еще на столике таком и прасад предлагать (как то более естественней) и медитировать, как Кришна за ним ест и чувствует себя комфортно (уточнить надо у авторитетов, правильно ли это)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

можно самим сделать алтарь,старый разобрать и достроить пошире ,украсить всякими деревяшками.
я вот столиков не люблю почему -то

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> У меня та же проблема. Поставил декоративный журнальный столик спереди. Можно еще по бокам две стойки (бывают ваза с колонной в комплекте) декоративные для ваз поставить. Можно еще на столике таком и прасад предлагать (как то более естественней) и медитировать, как Кришна за ним ест и чувствует себя комфортно (уточнить надо у авторитетов, правильно ли это)


да, столик нас выручает в этом плане, муж сделал раскладной на колесиках, очень удобно. мы на нем и предлагаем, и я его использую для пуджи, а когда не нужен - можно откатить подальше. места у нас немного...

если медитировать, как кушает Шри Кришна дома... Нанда Махараджа сидит за столом, по бокам от Него сидят Кришна и Баларама и Он Их по очереди с рук кормит  :smilies: 
думаю, сидят Они на полу на подушках или на низеньком диване, или типа того, перед Ними - низенький стол. не помню где читала...
а вообще, Кришна - член семьи тех преданных, у кого живет и кушать может по-разному, как у них получается.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> можно самим сделать алтарь,старый разобрать и достроить пошире ,украсить всякими деревяшками.
> я вот столиков не люблю почему -то


 наш, к сожалению, изменениям не подлежит, а то я бы уже давно его расширила...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ну почему же.возьми оторви балясины продолжи по бокам  полками вдину и доделай другими балясинами ещё  внешний облик,покрасив по нужному.можно доделать твой алтарь даже не в  длину а как бы  под углом 45 градусов...
наверное непонятно пишу...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> наверное непонятно пишу...


 ты даже не представляешь, НАСКОЛЬКО  :smilies: ))) что такое балясины???  :smilies: )))
и еще вопрос: мне Раса говорила, что в алтарь, где уже живут Божества, даже гвозди низзя забивать. я уже молчу про то, что что-то от него отрывать. это же Сам Баларама уже.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я ЗА гвозди.
гвозди -это вещь.а ещё лучше-саморезы.
балясина-это колонные мелкие что крышу держат.

----------


## Девак деви даси



----------


## Костя

У меня есть столярка небольшая, могу что-то сделать. (В москве) Полку,или алтарь. Обилия мелких деталий и резьбы не будет, (ну или минимум), тут Индийские бхакты вне конкуренции, по цене конечно. по фото не понять качества изделия, что за материал , что за краска.

----------


## Костя

Если очень нужна резьба, можно спросить сколько стоить будет, у резчика. Но обычно, заказная сотлярка это дорого. Но и понимать нужно что дешево из опилок, и на саморезах с гвоздями это на пять лет, ну может быть десять, и как-бы не то что хочется подносить божествам. А качественно собранные вещи из благородного дерева это на сто лет на двести может на триста.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Ну, может, кто-то собирается и лет 700 в этом теле поклоняться.... однако, мне, например хватило бы и на 30))

----------

